# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  problme gestion des lections

## marielulu

Bonjour,
Je suis dsole de vous demander a mais je dois rendre un exercice cette semaine et comme cela fait dj une semaine que je suis bloque desus, je fais appel  votre bont  :;): 
Je dois faire un exercice pour grer les rsultats d'une lection. J'ai un fichier "candidats" avec les noms des candidats et leur parti et un fichier "votes" avec ce qui a t lu sur chaque bulletin (un bulletin par ligne). Sur certains bulletins, il est marqu n'importe quoi c'est les bulletins nuls.
Je dois d'abord crire une fonction qui,  partir du fichier des candidats, cre le dictionnaire en initialisant les listes de valeurs par (parti,0,0). le 1e 0 correspond au nombre de voix; le 2e 0 au pourcentage de voix. pour le candidat en question.(On prvoira une entre pour les bulletins blancs.)
Pour a, j'ai fait:


```

```

et aprs je suis bloque... ::?: 
Et aprs,je dois crire une fonction qui  partir du fichier des votes calcule le nombre de voix obtenues par chaque candidat et met  jour le dictionnaire des rsultats. Cette fonction retourne le nombre d'lecteurs, le nombre de votes non nuls et le nombre de bulletins nuls. Puis je dois crire une fonction qui calcule pour chaque candidat le pourcentage de voix obtenues et met  jour le dictionnaire des rsultats. Et enfin, crire une fonction de comparaison qui prend en argument deux listes dcrivant deux candidats sous la forme [nom, [parti, nbv, pourc]] et qui compare leur attribut "nbv".
Cette fonction renvoie :
- zro s'ils ont le mme nombre de voix
- un nombre ngatif si le premier est plus grand
- un nombre positif si le premier est plus petit

----------


## marielulu

Et je vous remercie beaucoup  ::):

----------

